
ShingleBot: A random sentence generator based on rejection sampling Monte Carlo - wordlibrarian
http://shinglebot.com
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you'd like us to email you
a repost invite. This is an experiment we're running to give good stories a
second chance at attention on HN.

------
falicon
This is neat. (but when using it, it kinda feels like I could get as good or
better results with just Math.random & a large collection of words each
assigned a random value)

~~~
wordlibrarian
True. I think it's a size problem. It would be interesting to have a bigger
vocabulary and play with the distribution to allow rarer words in it. Without
grammar, though, a random selection of words would look like in
libraryofwords.com, i.e. most of the time non-sensical

